# Luka Jovic



## DMZtheRockBear (24 Novembre 2018)

Luka Jovic,classe '97, è un attaccante serbo, di proprietà del Benfica in prestito all'Eintracht Francoforte. 

Nonostante sia dotato di una mole fisica importante da prima punta(1.83 di altezza per 80 kg) è anche molto veloce in progressione, sia con che senza palla, qualità con cui riesce ad adattarsi egregiamente anche sull'esterno di sinistra o come seconda punta. 
La tecnica,di pregevole fattura, gli consente un buon dribbling nello stretto oltre a provare la conclusione da qualunque posizione negli ultimi 25-30 metri. Riesce a rendersi spesso pericoloso anche con passaggi filtranti e cross tagliati per cercare l'assist. 
La sua crescita, ormai al secondo anno in prestito a Francoforte, è evidente e lo candida, secondo me, ad un ruolo di primo piano nel prossimo mercato estivo e forse anche ad essere uno dei top attaccanti del futuro.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (24 Novembre 2018)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Luka Jovic,classe '97, è un attaccante serbo, di proprietà del Benfica in prestito all'Eintracht Francoforte.
> 
> Nonostante sia dotato di una mole fisica importante da prima punta(1.83 di altezza per 80 kg) è anche molto veloce in progressione, sia con che senza palla, qualità con cui riesce ad adattarsi egregiamente anche sull'esterno di sinistra o come seconda punta.
> La tecnica,di pregevole fattura, gli consente un buon dribbling nello stretto oltre a provare la conclusione da qualunque posizione negli ultimi 25-30 metri. Riesce a rendersi spesso pericoloso anche con passaggi filtranti e cross tagliati per cercare l'assist.
> La sua crescita, ormai al secondo anno in prestito a Francoforte, è evidente e lo candida, secondo me, ad un ruolo di primo piano nel prossimo mercato estivo e forse anche ad essere uno dei top attaccanti del futuro.



Visto contro la Lazio, mi ha fatto un'ottima impressione.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (24 Novembre 2018)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Visto contro la Lazio, mi ha fatto un'ottima impressione.



Contro la Lazio altra ottima partita, ma ne ha sbagliate poche quest'anno. Confronto all'anno scorso è migliorato un sacco. Oggi altri 2 assist nella vittoria dell'eintracht ormai secondo in Bundesliga.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (26 Novembre 2018)

Gli highlights di questa stagione


----------



## Lineker10 (26 Novembre 2018)

Sta giocanco davvero fortissimo. L'Eintracht ha fatto un grande affare strappando il diritto di riscatto.
La prossima estate sarà un pezzo molto ambito sul mercato tedesco, con ogni probabilità.

Comunque Jovic è il tipo di profilo che vorrei che il Milan seguisse per costruire la squadra invece degli ultratrentenni.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (26 Novembre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Sta giocanco davvero fortissimo. L'Eintracht ha fatto un grande affare strappando il diritto di riscatto.
> La prossima estate sarà un pezzo molto ambito sul mercato tedesco, con ogni probabilità.
> 
> Comunque Jovic è il tipo di profilo che vorrei che il Milan seguisse per costruire la squadra invece degli ultratrentenni.



Condivido ogni singola parola. Tuttavia credo che con 30-40 milioni a Francoforte lo te lo spediscono col fiocco.


----------



## Lineker10 (26 Novembre 2018)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Condivido ogni singola parola. Tuttavia credo che con 30-40 milioni a Francoforte lo te lo spediscono col fiocco.



30 milioni sarebbe una cifra da valutare bene, tutt'altro che folle, anzi.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (26 Novembre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> 30 milioni sarebbe una cifra da valutare bene, tutt'altro che folle, anzi.



Si sarebbe in linea col mercato, anzi anche un po' sotto. 
A me Higuain piace e se resta non può che farmi felice la cosa, ma se dovesse andare via e si reinvestono i soldi su un profilo alla Jovic+esterno offensivo oppure Jovic+altra punta, a me la cosa andrebbe bene comunque.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (30 Novembre 2018)

Altra doppietta stasera contro il Marsiglia.
Mamma quanto mi piace.

L'Eintracht ha il riscatto fissato a 12 milioni mi sa. 
Se abbiamo polvere da sparare quest'estate, 30-40 milioni li metterei subito sul piatto. 
Magari si può inserire Chalanoglu nella trattativa.


----------



## Lineker10 (30 Novembre 2018)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Altra doppietta stasera contro il Marsiglia.
> Mamma quanto mi piace.
> 
> L'Eintracht ha il riscatto fissato a 12 milioni mi sa.
> ...



Sempre meglio. Ormai è un attaccante maturo, pronto a qualcosa di più dell'Eintracht.

Ma noi sembra che vogliamo solo ultratrentenni di nome...


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (30 Novembre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Sempre meglio. Ormai è un attaccante maturo, pronto a qualcosa di più dell'Eintracht.
> 
> Ma noi sembra che vogliamo solo ultratrentenni di nome...



Guarda a me Godin-Fabregas-Ibra per un paio d'anni vanno bene.
Ciò non toglie che oltre a loro devi assolutamente provare a prendere i profili come Paredes, Jovic e gente simile.
Solo così crei mentalità vincente da subito e duratura nel tempo.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (30 Novembre 2018)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Guarda a me Godin-Fabregas-Ibra per un paio d'anni vanno bene.
> Ciò non toglie che oltre a loro devi assolutamente provare a prendere i profili come Paredes, Jovic e gente simile.
> Solo così crei mentalità vincente da subito e duratura nel tempo.



Stesso mio pensiero, serve il giusto mix. Noi al momento abbiamo molti giovani in rosa e serve che affianco abbiano anche dei campioni per poterli far crescere.

Detto questo, noi comunque se in futuro vogliamo giocare con due punte, abbiamo bisogno di quattro attaccanti e Jovic e' un investimento che farei, attaccante con una buonissima tecnica e fiuto del gol


----------



## Lineker10 (30 Novembre 2018)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Guarda a me Godin-Fabregas-Ibra per un paio d'anni vanno bene.
> Ciò non toglie che oltre a loro devi assolutamente provare a prendere i profili come Paredes, Jovic e gente simile.
> Solo così crei mentalità vincente da subito e duratura nel tempo.



Assolutamente d'accordo, gli ultratrentenni che girano in questi giorni vanno bene per rientrare subito in Champions, ma devono per forza avere costi contenuti e contratti brevi per non sottrarre risorse a quegli acquisti strategici che sono indispensabili e che vanno fatti prima possibile, prima che club più potenti e ricchi di noi si muovano su certi profili tipo Jovic.
Altrimenti è facile ritrovarsi di nuovo nei teatrini gallianeschi terribili che abbiamo vissuto per le cessioni di Robinho e vari, per non parlare di Montolivo che è ancora a libro paga...

Dobbiamo tornare prima possibile in Champions ma dobbiamo anche restarci.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (30 Novembre 2018)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Altra doppietta stasera contro il Marsiglia.
> Mamma quanto mi piace.
> 
> L'Eintracht ha il riscatto fissato a 12 milioni mi sa.
> ...



Se la cifra è quella lo riscattano sicuro. Per guadagnarci chiederanno tanto, non sarà facile ma potremmo inserire nella trattativa qualche nome che interessa in Germania come hai detto tu, il turco o Rodriguez. Sarebbe una scommessa interessante, da "coprire" però con un'altra punta forte ed esperta in caso non dovesse andar bene.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (30 Novembre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Assolutamente d'accordo, gli ultratrentenni che girano in questi giorni vanno bene per rientrare subito in Champions, ma devono per forza avere costi contenuti e contratti brevi per non sottrarre risorse a quegli acquisti strategici che sono indispensabili e che vanno fatti prima possibile, prima che club più potenti e ricchi di noi si muovano su certi profili tipo Jovic.
> Altrimenti è facile ritrovarsi di nuovo nei teatrini gallianeschi terribili che abbiamo vissuto per le cessioni di Robinho e vari, per non parlare di Montolivo che è ancora a libro paga...
> 
> 
> Dobbiamo tornare prima possibile in Champions ma dobbiamo anche restarci.


Assolutamente d'accordo ma credo Leonardo ragioni su 2 anni e mezzo per Godin e Fabregas a circa 4 milioni e 5 milioni totali per 1 anno e mezzo di Ibra.
A queste cifre sarebbero, secondo me operazioni di alto livello, perché con quei costi non trovi nessuno che ti offre un rendimento migliore assicurato rispetto a quei 3.



Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Stesso mio pensiero, serve il giusto mix. Noi al momento abbiamo molti giovani in rosa e serve che affianco abbiano anche dei campioni per poterli far crescere.
> 
> Detto questo, noi comunque se in futuro vogliamo giocare con due punte, abbiamo bisogno di quattro attaccanti e Jovic e' un investimento che farei, attaccante con una buonissima tecnica e fiuto del gol


Ma anche se non giocassimo con le 2 punte, per come la vedo io, anche per offrire un'alternativa tattica all'allenatore in rosa devi averne 3. Diciamo che abbiamo Cutrone, Higuain e arriva Ibra.  Gli ultimi 2 hanno la data di scadenza quindi una punta secondo me ci vuole, se non quest'estate sicuramente quella seguente. 


Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Se la cifra è quella lo riscattano sicuro. Per guadagnarci chiederanno tanto, non sarà facile ma potremmo inserire nella trattativa qualche nome che interessa in Germania come hai detto tu, il turco o Rodriguez. Sarebbe una scommessa interessante, da "coprire" però con un'altra punta forte ed esperta in caso non dovesse andar bene.



Bhè c'è già Higuain, poi forse ci sarà Ibra. 
Il riscatto è sui 12-14. Una volta che triplichi quella cifra secondo me non si fanno problemi a cederlo.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (3 Dicembre 2018)

Oggi altro gol nella sconfitta per 2-1 dell'Eintracht

Un po' di statistiche di questa stagione. 
10 gol e 3 assist in 11 presenze in Bundesliga(che diventano 18 gol e 4 assist in 33 presenze contando la scorsa stagione) 
5 gol in 5 presenze in Europa League.

Quinto in Bundesliga per tocchi in area di rigore ogni 90 minuti(7.39)
Secondo per conclusioni tentate (4.89)
E primo nella percentuale di tiri nell'area avversaria con 31 su 34.

Una chicca poi, tra i giocatori con almeno 25 presenze in Bundesliga è quello con il miglior rapporto gol-minuti giocati(1 ogni 87) davanti a Gerd Muller e Lewandowski ad esempio (1 ogni 105 e 1 ogni 112).


----------



## Lineker10 (13 Dicembre 2018)

Ma che siamo matti... E noi inseguiamo gente a fine carriera.
Questo è da prendere subito altroché.


----------



## Chrissonero (13 Dicembre 2018)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Oggi altro gol nella sconfitta per 2-1 dell'Eintracht
> 
> Un po' di statistiche di questa stagione.
> 10 gol e 3 assist in 11 presenze in Bundesliga(che diventano 18 gol e 4 assist in 33 presenze contando la scorsa stagione)
> ...



Sta facendo davero bene questo ragazzo, della Bundesliga mi piace molto anche Thorgan Hazard.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (13 Dicembre 2018)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Sta facendo davero bene questo ragazzo, della Bundesliga mi piace molto anche Thorgan Hazard.



Si dice che L'Eintracht metterà una clausola da 45 milioni sul ragazzo quando lo riscatterà dal Benfica a 12.
A fronte di uno stipendio da 3-4 milioni...sembra fatto apposta per noi se non riscattiamo Higuain.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (20 Dicembre 2018)

Altra doppietta stasera. Praticamente implacabile da febbraio a ad oggi.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (19 Gennaio 2019)

Tutti pronti alle 15.30 a seguire L'Eintracht e l'attaccante, in prospettiva, più dominante del globo terracqueo?


----------



## iceman. (19 Gennaio 2019)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Tutti pronti alle 15.30 a seguire L'Eintracht e l'attaccante, in prospettiva, più dominante del globo terracqueo?



Che passione per sto Jovic


----------



## EmmePi (19 Gennaio 2019)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Tutti pronti alle 15.30 a seguire L'Eintracht e l'attaccante, in prospettiva, più dominante del globo terracqueo?



Ti piace un tantinello questo giocatore, vero?


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (19 Gennaio 2019)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Che passione per sto Jovic





EmmePi ha scritto:


> Ti piace un tantinello questo giocatore, vero?



Giusto un po' 


E comunque ha segnato  3-0 a fine primo tempo


----------



## Ragnet_7 (19 Gennaio 2019)

fortissimo, per carità. Ma questo non è roba per noi. Finirà in un top club per una cifra stellare.


----------



## Lineker10 (4 Febbraio 2019)

E con la rete di sabato siamo a 19 in 26 partite.
Peraltro nelle ultime partite sta giocando anche da trequartista.

Sembra che si stia muovendo il Real per prenderlo.

Per quanto visto quest'anno è uno dei nuovi talenti più cristallini del calcio mondiale.


----------



## 7vinte (4 Febbraio 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> E con la rete di sabato siamo a 19 in 26 partite.
> Peraltro nelle ultime partite sta giocando anche da trequartista.
> 
> Sembra che si stia muovendo il Real per prenderlo.
> ...


A velocità come è messo?


----------



## Lineker10 (4 Febbraio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> A velocità come è messo?



Direi che è veloce pur non essendo un velocista.
Più che altro mi pare fortissimo in conduzione.


----------



## 7vinte (4 Febbraio 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Direi che è veloce pur non essendo un velocista.
> Più che altro mi pare fortissimo in conduzione.



Paquetá
Jovic Piatek

Che ne pensi?


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (5 Febbraio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Paquetá
> Jovic Piatek
> 
> Che ne pensi?



È un terzetto dominante. E anche Cutrone con Jovic sarebbe devastante,dato che il serbo attira su di sé 2 giocatori almeno.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (6 Febbraio 2019)

L'ho iniziato a seguire tempo fa, dopo che [MENTION=391]DMZtheRockBear[/MENTION] ne parlo' bene qui, che dire... e' diventato uno dei miei pupilli, davvero forte. Sicuramente uno dei prospetti piu' interessanti in circolazione


----------



## Lineker10 (6 Febbraio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Paquetá
> Jovic Piatek
> 
> Che ne pensi?



Grande attacco.
Paqueta tatticamente lo devo ancora inquadrare, mi pare più mezzala che trequartista.


----------



## Chrissonero (6 Febbraio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Paquetá
> Jovic Piatek
> 
> Che ne pensi?



Donnarumma
Conti Caldara Romagnoli RR
Bakayoko Kessiè Bergwijn
Paquetá
Piatek Jovic​


----------



## 7vinte (6 Febbraio 2019)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Donnarumma
> Conti Caldara Romagnoli RR
> Bakayoko Kessiè Bergwijn
> Paquetá
> Piatek Jovic​



Donnarumma
Andersen Caldara Romagnoli
Conti Tonali Bakayoko Saint-Maximin
Paquetá
Jovic Piatek


----------



## Lineker10 (2 Maggio 2019)

El Mundo Deportivo lo da per fatto al Real.
Costo 75 milioni.


----------

